# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  coldfusion

## shahriyar3

سلام
من تازه میخوام زبان coldfusion رو شروع کنم یاد بگیرم اینم که سوالمو تو بخش java مطرح کردم چون چند تا متن راجبش خوندم که جاوا همون پدر (خوانده) coldfusion و موقع اجرا همه کدهاش به جاوا تبدیل میشه.
از کجا و چجوری میتونم نصبش کنم ؟؟
من رفتم تو سایت adobe دیدم برای فروش نسخه 8 قیمت گذاشته هزار و سیصد دلار  :متعجب: 
کسی نسخه مجانیشو سراغ نداره من دانلود کنم
ide درست و حسابی هم داره که کد هاشو trace کنه و از این حرفا؟ البته مجانی باشه یا کرکی چیزی داشته باشه که خیلی خوب میشه
user manual درست و حسابی بدرد بخور هم داره لطف کنید معرفی کنبد ؟
مرسی

----------


## shahriyar3

یعنی هیچکی اینجا نیست که تا حالا با coldfusion کار کرده باشه!!!

----------


## sahmah65

> سلام
> من تازه میخوام زبان coldfusion رو شروع کنم یاد بگیرم اینم که سوالمو تو بخش java مطرح کردم


ColdFusion is the hot way to create dynamic webpages that link to just about any database. 

ColdFusion is a programming language based on standard HTML (Hyper Text Markup Language) that is used to write dynamic webpages. It lets you create pages on the fly that differ depending on user input, database lookups, time of day or whatever other criteria you dream up! ColdFusion pages consist of standard HTML tags such as <FONT SIZE=.+2.>, together with CFML (ColdFusion Markup Language) tags such as <CFQUERY>, <CFIF> and <CFLOOP>. ColdFusion was introduced by Allaire in 1996, acquired by Macromedia in a merger in April 2001, and acquired by Adobe in December 2005. It is currently in version 7.0.1, but the next version of the product (codenamed Scorpio) is already in development. 

Creating an application with ColdFusion is as straightforward as creating a static Web site. However, in a ColdFusion application you can introduce an incredible range of functionality that is not available either in static Web sites or in traditional client/server applications. A ColdFusion application is very simply a collection of pages, similar to a static Web site. But unlike the pages in a static Web site, the pages in a ColdFusion application include the server-side ColdFusion Markup Language (CFML) in addition to HTML. CFML gives you the ability to control the behavior of your applications, integrate a wide range of server technologies, and dynamically generate the content that is returned to the Web browser. 

When a page in a ColdFusion application is requested by a browser, it is automatically pre-processed by the ColdFusion Application Server. Based on the CFML in the page, the Application Server executes the application logic, interacts with other server technologies, and then dynamically generates an HTML page which is returned to the browser.

----------


## shahriyar3

مرسی از جوابت ولی اینارو خودم میدونستم یعنی قبل از اینکه شما لطف بکنید اینجا بذارید من جای دیگه خونده بودم به اضافه اینکه این متن شما یکم قدیمی بود الان نسخه 8 اومده قیمتشم 
1300 دلار آمریکاست ولی من که انقدر پول ندارم اگه نسخه مجانیشو سراغ داری بده که خیلی ثواب داره (برات حتما دعا میکنم بری تو بهشت)
بعد منظورم هم از user manual یه چیزی مثل user manual  سایت php بود که شامل همه چیز بشه 
ولی بازم مرسی از توجهت :چشمک:

----------


## elemen3

Coldfusion 8 Trial ro az site Adobe Download kon
crack ro ham google koni rikhte vali age peyda nakardi behem email bezan barat befrestam
cfusionflex@gmail.com

IDE ke man  khodam bahash kar mikonam cfeclipse hast
avval eclipse ro az site zir download kon
http://www.eclipse.org/
bad cfeclipse ro be soorate plugin roosh nasb kon
http://cfeclipse.org/

bad az nasbe cfeclipse  Helpe kamelesh ro ham nasb mikone

----------


## shahriyar3

دست شما درد نکنه اجرتون با آقا :چشمک: 
همون طور که فرمودین کرکش ریخته !!
استفاده میکنم سوالی داشتم حتما مزاحمت میشم به ایمیلت .

----------

